# Clovelly Friday 28th



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys,

Looks like the weather has finally started to change and the swell is going down.

In celebration of this I'm thinking about a trip to Clovelly on Friday morning. Might be the last chance to fish there this year as it looks like the swell is set to return. Any takers?

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The weather certainly looks enticing. I might be up for this one.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm overdue for a fish, so am keen. will watch this thread and make a decison later today.

however i may stay closer to home and head out at Kurnell as theres reports of kings (and stacks of tailor) also being caught at the hot water outlet and around the headlands..


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Davey G said:


> the hot water outlet and around the headlands..


 Where is this Hot Water Outlet I keep hearing about? How do I find it. I hear its south west of the oil wharf but??????????


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im keen to try the hot water outlet too but ive never known where to find it. Davey G, if your going do you mind If I tag along to get some directions.

Ive got the whole day off so Kurnell sounds the go, chase kings in the morning then try for some flathead till lunch!


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Kraley


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok, I'll be launching at Kurnell at around 5am. The launch spot is on Silver Beach Road just north of the oil Wharf. Plan is to hit the Hot Water outlet at first light for an hour or so (tailor/kings) then head out to the heads to see if theres any bait balls. Will also have a drift for flatties if I strike out on the kingies.. All welcome - I'll be on UHF 25 if anyone turns up later.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool im there. See you about 5ish.

Gordon.


----------

